# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: سوال:مشخصات یک پسوند

## jeson_park

سلام
داشتم دنبال برنامه برای یه پسوند فایل می گشتم توی سایت Filext.com وقتی پسوند فایل رو وارد کردم اطلاعات زیر رو بهم داد
Mime type: application/zip
Identifying characters Hex: 50 4B 03 04 , ASCII: PK
منظور از Mime type و  Identifying characters Hex چیه؟!؟ 
با تشکر

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
اولی رو نمی دونم. فکر کنم دسته بندی فایل هست.
اما دومی: معمولا هر نوع فایلی برای خودش یک علامت مشخصه داره که از رو اون شناخته می شه.
مثلا همیشه دو بایت اول exe و dll با MZ شروع میشه و دو بایت اول BitMap با BM.

----------

